# Neu Aggressive Mails



## Bernd Murschel (25 November 2008)

Hallo
In letzter häufen sich E-Mails eine Inkasounternehmens mit Anhang. Der aufbau ist dabei stehts ähnlich wie es bei den Bekannten E-Bay Mails war. Wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen? Habe mal versucht denen über Antworten zu schreiben ergebnis war ein Maildeliverend. Die Zip Datei im Anhang rühr mal besser nicht an.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 November 2008)

*AW: Neu Aggressive Mails*

heise online - 24.11.08 - Schädlings-Mails tarnen sich als Inkasso-Rechnung

Bitteschön.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Bernd Murschel (25 November 2008)

*AW: Neu Aggressive Mails*

Schön und gut das heise da schon drauf Aufmerksam macht. Aber wie kann man dann gegen die Versender dann vorgehen?


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2008)

*AW: Neu Aggressive Mails*

Garnicht. Einfach ignorieren. Wenn keiner mehr auf die Mails reagiert, hört der Versender von alleine auf, weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt...


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2008)

*AW: Neu Aggressive Mails*

So sieht das aus.
Diese Anhänge sind i.d.R. virenverseucht. Der Absender der Mail ist gefälscht, was durch den veralteten Standard der e-mail-Versandprotokolle (smtp) leider problemlos möglich ist. Daher ist der Urheber meist getarnt und nicht feststellbar. Lediglich in Ausnahmefällen, wenn z.B. ein Botnetz ausgehoben und die Verursacher enttarnt werden, gelingt eine rechtliche Verfolgung der Urheber, wenn sie nicht ohnehin aus Osteuropa agieren. So dürfte hier aber der Fall liegen. Die Urheber dürften bei der russischen Spam- und Hacker-Mafia zu suchen sein, man bedient sich offenbar deutscher Helfershelfer, die dann die deutschen Spamtexte verfassen, vielleicht auch die Verteilung besorgen. Man kann natürlich spekulieren, ob dieser Helfershelfer jemand ist, der auch sonst schon durch etliche Spamattacken etwa für Nutzlosseiten oder für eine hamburgisch-holländische Pornobude aufgefallen ist.


----------

